# I HATE raccoons!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So my daughter & her friend wanted to sleep in a tent out in our Burnaby backyard. No problem. I wake up early, go inside for a while and when I come out at 5:30am, there's a whole bleepin family of raccoons raiding my garden. One kit & the mother were in the blueberry patch while three kits are sitting on top of the koi "pond" cover (cedar & chickenwire - so pretty much ****-proof [knock on wood]). Covers the whole pond and too heavy to lift, so the koi are safe. Chased them around with a bamboo cane for a while. Hope they're too scared to come back but I doubt it. Noticed some damage yesterday, so I'm guessing its part of their morning routine to visit my backyard "urban farm".

Last year we had a whole family living INSIDE our shed. I actually preferred the family of skunks living under my upstairs neighbour's shed. All they did was stink up the place once in a while and eat up all the slugs. The **** family left crap literally all over the inside of the shed and we ended up having to tear down and rebuild the shed this summer. Felicia was afraid to go into the backyard by herself because of the nasty mother ****.

Now I'll probably wake up early to deal with these invaders. Grrrrrrrrr.

Anthony

On a related note, I hate all those stupid animal rescue shows that show people saving raccoons and nursing them so they can be released as healthy adults with no fear of humans and knowing humans are a source of food. I will NEVER donate to an animal rescue place that saves raccoons. As if we need to go reinforce that idea and if raccoons are an endangered species needing all this extra help, I must of missed the memo.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Ant.You can go to Lee Valey and get motion sensored sprinklers. They call them Goose deterrents.If you set them up around the yard then it would spray as soon as they cross the sensor.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I like raccoons since I installed an electric fence around the pond.

If the ***** ever form an alliance with the magpies,humanity is in trouble.

As a side note.We had no raccoons 100 years ago.They are recent Yankee invaders.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, set it up on my neighbour's lawn (connecting/shared backyard). Could be a plan. I personally prefer a more permanent solution but they frown on that in North America. 

Maybe start some online discussions about how delicious Raccoons are and that should solve the overpopulation problem. Muahahahahahahaha.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang Yankee invaders.

http://www.japanprobe.com/2010/04/19/raccoons-damage-japanese-temple/

Causing widespread destruction in Japan as well, but that was caused by silly people importing them as PETS back in the 1970s because they liked the cute cartoon, Rascal the Raccoon and could not separate fact from fiction. Importing 1500 babies a year then releasing them into the wild when they get too big and aggressive. No natural predators and BAM! raccoons everywhere in Japan causing havoc.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Not that i am disagreeing with you that raccoons are causing havok... 

however it is just an animal doing what they do.. if you people would stop putting big bodies of water in your yard filled with delicious and stupid koi/goldfish or filling your gardens with yummy treats they would move on down the line...

you cant really blame an animal for doing what an animal does it is silly. they are scavengers, and guess what the scavenge so as long as you guys are putting stuff out there for them , there gonna be back again and again, 

stop beaking about the raccoon when you are luring them to your property, get off your butts and go get a live trap, a bag of marsh mellows and trap them, cats dont eat marshmellows so undesired catches are unlikely and then either buck up and destroy them or if you dont have the stomach for that have animal rescue or something come and relocate them or destroy them...or stop giving them a reason to come visit .

these raccoons while an annoying pain in the ass are doing what they do , thats why there are so many they are doing well in your cement jungle .tucked away in all sorts of crazy places, hording food , breeding like wildfire and they are going to continue , the species has evolved to live with you , now YOU HAVE TO EVOLVE TO LIVE WITH THEM.

im sorry to be the one who poo poo's on the i hate raccoons brigade but is mearly an animal that is very smart and knows you people are a solid food source, stop giving them a reason to come to you and feed or do something about it , spraying them with water or chasing them around isnt going to "chase" them off if they have young to feed....

I am by no mean a fan of raccoon's but they are impressive look at you all how many posts about raccoons did this or did that ... damn it they are outsmarting you... fix it


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Try a live trap. You can trap them and drop them off in Deer Lake park or Burnaby Lake park. Bye bye raccoon! There are some on CL, or you can sometimes rent or borrow them from the local shelters (just tell them you're trying to catch a stray cat to bring it in to them).


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alot of spca's actually lend them out, and also i dont know who does it over there but ministry of wildlife here drops off raccoon and bear live traps


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

If you want to borrow my modified air rifle, you may


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> but ministry of wildlife here drops off raccoon and bear live traps


What, they make you relocate your own bears? Wow, THAT'S serious service downloading! :bigsmile:

At least you can fit the trap with the raccoon into your car/truck...but even my truck (1 ton diesel) wouldn't fit a bear in the canopy. Not to mention needing at least 3-4 people to lift the sucker.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I once caught a kit in blue crab trap at low tide down in Lafourche, Louisiana (near Gran Isle). They are crafty, AND getting the **** out of the trap was risky. Good luck with the scare tactics, Anthony!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would say + 1 on the scare tactics. WHat is keeping the racoons in the neighbourhood is not the pond/garden, its stupid neighbours leaving trash out, then they stop by your house during your routine for more snacks. If the garbage was eliminated though, they would likely move on to another area. So unfortunately sprinklers or electric fence are the only humane solution. Once they are pushed more into the brush, where they need to scavenge for food naturally, their populations will drop. Like japan, Europe encountered the same issue, its so bad in some cities that racoons scale buildings to get to trash on decks, leading to installation of razor strips to block access routes.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Get yourself a nice Dogo argentiono and I bet no **** will dare come into your yard.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no its like a trailer that comes and looks like giant pvc, in honeymoon bay no joke i have opened my front door to 3 bears ripping my fortified garbadge bin apart and they are a real pain in the ass untill they hibernate, but they come drop off and set up the trap and they also have bear patrols and they catch bears and relocate them, here and in youbou have a really bad bear problem in the winter and then you call them and they pick them up , im on the list for this year , yeah buddy ....



Elle said:


> What, they make you relocate your own bears? Wow, THAT'S serious service downloading! :bigsmile:
> 
> At least you can fit the trap with the raccoon into your car/truck...but even my truck (1 ton diesel) wouldn't fit a bear in the canopy. Not to mention needing at least 3-4 people to lift the sucker.


and if you think those raccoons dont know your fish are in that pond and that they are tastey your crazy, while your neighbours have trash out your house and garden is well documented to them, they hit up teds garbage , swing by your place for some fruits and veg , maybe work on that koi pond lid for a bit, they like a well balanced diet from all over your neck of the woods and the only way to get rid of them is to kill them off , or relocate them, and to whomever said it was risky to relocate and release it is also risky to have them in your area and if they are such a pain in the butt to you guys someone buck up and get rid of them...

otherwise every week its gonna be another raccoons did this or raccoons did that post , there smart ... until someone cuts the cord you are going to have this crap go on forever


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Google Image Result for http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/23928844.jpg


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately there are a lot of ***** and skunks in our neighbourhood and more every year. Live trapping this family of five would be near impossible and then I'd have to live trap all the others that come here as well. 

So, Mac, you're saying that we shouldn't have ponds (even fully covered) or grow any fruits or veg in our backyards? What, just concrete over everything and buy everything from the store? So we should all live in concrete towers and not have nice backyards? You should read the actual post and see that they are not able to get to the fish because there is a full cedar & chicken wire cover over the WHOLE pool. 

It may just be an animal doing what animals do, but it is an INVASIVE species. I DON'T leave food out, leave garbage cans uncovered, or do anything beyond improving my property for my family's enjoyment. We rebuilt our shed and made it raccoon-proof. You make it sound like humans should give up any right to have a decent yard or grow their own vegetables or raise koi in covered ponds. Really???? 

From all your past posts, I would bet that if you have a **** problem, you would be taking a gun to them, particularly if they threaten your kids. I lived in the boonies for four years and I know the normal solution for animal problems is NOT what you're suggesting.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Raccoons are good swimmers....did you see that picture I posted that was taken by a deep sea diver?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no im not saying you shouldnt have ponds, i love looking at your guy's stuff what im saying its those stupid raccoons come with the turf, and your right i DO have raccoon issues not 2 days ago they climbed up a tree and over my roof and were trying to get my 3 kittens that were playing on the sundeck attached to our bedroom,

i think your mis understanding about what im saying , I am NOT a raccoon fan but what i AM saying is that these things are very very smart and unless you take them *out* your going to continue to have a problem,since no one want to shoot these things and remove the problem permanently i am suggesting trapping them, and while you may not get all of them you can dwindle them down , at least til next spring and the next wave of them come your way,

Raccoons are very very smart and its just one thread after another on how they are doing all this stuff, stop with the spriklers and the sticks and shoot em or trap them , thats the 2 ONLY solutions , your pond weather you choose to believe it or not is a major draw to alot of wildlife im sure , a nice clean source of water , food, and your garden is a draw for them aswell..... im just saying all the time spent constructing these impenitrable lids and blah blah just to have them still messing with you , just trap em ,shoot em , but not with a bb gun or "modified air rifle" just bang , problem solved, or if you are unable to either fire a weapon at your spot, or you dont have the stomach to shoot them , a series of trappings seems to be your only option


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It may just be an animal doing what animals do, but it is an INVASIVE species.


 We are an invasive species as well, and what we think of as "our" back yard isn't really ours. It belongs to whoever can keep others out. And in this case the raccoons seem very happy to share "their" backyard with you.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

people are the worst of the worst for invasive lol, to quote joe rogan ..


we are mold on the bread people , spreading and f%$%&%ing up everything we touch


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i guess you could take it as a really messed up compliment...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The pond is completely covered with no way to get water from it for the wildlife. 

I would have no problems with shooting them (sorry animal lovers) but got a visit from the RCMP last year for plinking away at the aggressive **** threatening my daughter in my backyard last year. She took her kits away and never returned that I could see afterwards, so it was worth a visit from the RCMP (who, btw, was also having **** issues so very sympathetic). I don't know if today's visitor was the same one as last year's residents but hopefully they are too scared to come back. Wouldn't bet on it but I'll be waiting for them if they come back. Muahahahahaha. I would fortify my backyard with barbed & razor wire but I have kids running around.

As I see it, its a no win situation unless I can scare them off. If I shoot them dead, that's against the law & I would get in more trouble than a street racer or drunk driver. If I trap a kit and release it into a park, it will probably die and the mom would still be free to bring the other 3 kits. If I trap the mother, the 4 kits will probably still be around since they were half grown already.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Our back yard is fenced with some kind of sheet metal type fencing & it keeps racoons (and other critters) out because they can't climb it. There hasn't been a racoon in our yard since we put up the fencing almost 6 years ago. It gives lots of privacy from the neighbours too. Unfortunately it isn't cheap, but it lasts forever (unlike wood) and you never have to paint it.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You might wanna read up on on CCC (Canadian Criminal Code) section 455 (1/2) and then reconsider your option.Additional weapons charges will be applied as well, and you will lose your toy!



J'sRacing said:


> If you want to borrow my modified air rifle, you may


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so your gonna have to trap constantly, or get a quiter gun, there are plenty of diy silencers out there, i wasnt trying to come across as some tree huggin nut cluster that was defending raccoons but you cant be pissed at a cheetah for running fast ya know
its what they do and they are good at it



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The pond is completely covered with no way to get water from it for the wildlife.
> 
> I would have no problems with shooting them (sorry animal lovers) but got a visit from the RCMP last year for plinking away at the aggressive **** threatening my daughter in my backyard last year. She took her kits away and never returned that I could see afterwards, so it was worth a visit from the RCMP (who, btw, was also having **** issues so very sympathetic). I don't know if today's visitor was the same one as last year's residents but hopefully they are too scared to come back. Wouldn't bet on it but I'll be waiting for them if they come back. Muahahahahaha. I would fortify my backyard with barbed & razor wire but I have kids running around.
> 
> As I see it, its a no win situation unless I can scare them off. If I shoot them dead, that's against the law & I would get in more trouble than a street racer or drunk driver. If I trap a kit and release it into a park, it will probably die and the mom would still be free to bring the other 3 kits. If I trap the mother, the 4 kits will probably still be around since they were half grown already.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The best deterrent is an outdoor dog, but that brings a whole lot of issues and responsibilities that you probably dont want anyway.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but then you'll end up like bao lol a whole new set of issues 
see neighbours complaints part 1 and 2 lol 

I would trap em and truck em off to the boonies , dump em off and reset, marshmellows are cheap.. besides its better for all parties raccoons included to be in the forest and not in your neck of the woods


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Single strand electric fencing at 6" above ground level may be a good bet if they're crawling under the fence. Or the fencing that Pamela's got. Or a pest control company. Most of the time they won't bother to try after a few go-rounds if they can't access the fish in the pond, and I can attest that Anthony's pond is like a fishy Fort Knox, so they are more likely coming through the yard on their way to or from the neighbours.

I have to admit I'd be leaning towards shooting them as well, but it's severely frowned on as a solution in most urban neighbourhoods, so I'd go for the trapping option. Lots of space for them in Deer Lake Park! You may want to talk to the (reasonable) neighbours about the problem...if you can all club together it would be cheaper to hire a pest control guy who can relocate them ALL out of the immediate area without leaving kits to starve.

SPCA also suggests these ideas:

Do-it-yourself exclusion techniques are humane and inexpensive, but may take a little patience:


Place a flashlight or work light in the den site

Play a radio (with a talk radio station) near the den site

Place ammonia-soaked rags in a plastic container, tape-shut the lid and punch enough holes in the lid so the smell permeates. Place one or more containers in the den or at the entry points if inside is not accessible. Refill the ammonia as needed every couple days if effect is not working.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I've read up on it. My rifle is within limits when i use only 1 canister of CO2.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As others have mentioned, trapping them is actually the easy part. Releasing them could be challenging. My colleague had raccoon that were digging up his yard. He was able to get / rent traps and catching them was pretty easy. He had them in the back of his truck and they were FREAKING out. These things were vicious. Anyway, he eventually was able to release them near some forested area in Pitt Meadows. Had to have a friend fend them off with a stick as he fiddled with the release on the traps. Not fun. Make sure you have a good plan before you do it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

of course they were pissed , you ever been in a cage as big as you lol, and yeah the releasing part is scary but if you cover the cages with a dark towel they mellow out, and it may be scary but you want your problem solved or not

cowboy the f' up


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

i don't despise urban "wild animals" that share our living space but then i don't encourage them to drop into my backyard either (only reason i refrain from setting up couple tanks of native fish in backyard). i and my brothers used to be rabid hunters//taxidermists potting and stuffing anything from ducks, geese, *****, coyotes, deers to blackbears and we only stopped our madness when my brother's setter got disemboweled by a boar **** and he had to explain that to his wife and kids. nowaday come late evening night times i often see mother skunks mother ***** leading their posse of babies and i think i admire them.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

What's a boar ****?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

male raccoon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well the whole bloody **** family came by tonight while I had over 25 family members and friends over for a birthday/bbq party. Just waltz in like they owned the place. 

Some of the guests got really worked up and chased them around and banged bamboo canes to make a lot of noise. I expect the ***** to return later tonight if they aren't in the back already.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I think once they get used to coming, they always remember unfortunately. Talking to my friend at work who eventually trapped them, he said he tried everything and they still came back. Motion sensor sprinklers...etc...nothing seemed to really bother them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they hate the power washer


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they hate .... BANG too, if they are ballzy enough to roll up on you go get a paint ball gun and hammer on them , if you can hit em with sticks maybe a few hot pink dots will keep em away


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Like i said...a high powered air rifle will give them a wake up call in no time, specially if you kill one or two of them.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember the first coin I shot, my dad was so proud of me, stupid thing kept killing the chickens

I think I still have its hide somewhere


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

J'sRacing said:


> Like i said...a high powered air rifle will give them a wake up call in no time, specially if you kill one or two of them.


In all honesty I hate to say it but the hooting anything bigger than a small rabbit with a Hugh powered air rifle us cruel as it will take it a long time to die if it even does die. .22 will drop a **** instantly tho if you're a good shot. I've tried and tested it on many occasions.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> In all honesty I hate to say it but the hooting anything bigger than a small rabbit with a Hugh powered air rifle us cruel as it will take it a long time to die if it even does die. .22 will drop a **** instantly tho if you're a good shot. I've tried and tested it on many occasions.


Honestly, i don't think i care if i'm cruel to the ****, as long as i remember all the times i've had to clean up the garbage can destroyage they left behind, or the holes they dug in my lawn, or the poop they leave behind. Whats awesome is, my "air rifle" is actually a semi with 0 to no bleed off between shots


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fortunately for smaller animals there is less bleed, even simply from a simple calibre due to a decent hit.

Still not a fan of killing things for vengeance though...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

To the OP(Anthony), i hope you can find or did find an alternative method(s) to cure your problems and not actually consider discharging a firearm or any other weapon which may land you in a heap of trouble.Not worth it, and there's plenty to lose if you ask me.

As for the rest of the posters, i am quite surprised by some of the last few responses given here, mostly lethal and deadly alternatives.As someone like myself whom owns firearms, respects and follows the rules and guidelines, and worked with law enforcement the advice given couldn't be any more wrong.Please don't forget this is an open forum and can be viewed by any one.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> To the OP(Anthony), i hope you can find or did find an alternative method(s) to cure your problems and not actually consider discharging a firearm or any other weapon which may land you in a heap of trouble.Not worth it, and there's plenty to lose if you ask me.
> 
> As for the rest of the posters, i am quite surprised by some of the last few responses given here, mostly lethal and deadly alternatives.As someone like myself whom owns firearms, respects and follows the rules and guidelines, and worked with law enforcement the advice given couldn't be any more wrong.Please don't forget this is an open forum and can be viewed by any one.


In terms of legalities, i'm sure the Canadian police have better things to do than try to hack my proxied vpn. But then again, what would they do on their spare time, i mean they can't be at tim hortons all day can they? :lol:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wtf is proxied vpn?

and to luke78, so your actually saying , running around the back yard whacking at a family of racoons with a bamboo cane is a more logical solution that trapping , or exterminating the problem...

yeah that makes perfect sence, where are the lines of animal cruelty drawn?, invassive , a pain in the ass , scavenger... the op someone who is obviouslly respected on here still continues to run around and whack the damn things in the head with a bamboo canes or sticks, christ his family is clearly in on it aswell.. I have said in several post on this thread, trapping them or shooting them is the only solution... but they refuse to hear that and those are the 2 true options.. lets just say they see the raccoons and instead of doing the right thing and actually calling a company to come either trap or exterminate them or doing there dirty work themselves and they get the bright idea of a glorified game of whack a mole and one of these ***** decides to take a chunk out of anthony or his family, who is the real problem here?

the **** will be further deemed a demonic fish killer , that has now bitten someone, a scavenging scourge that is violating vegetable gardens everywhere. Its crap who is the goof ball whacking a wild animal with a stick... if this was a dog, cat, or anything else people would be freaking out ANIMAL CRUELTY but because it is a lowly raccoon no one says anything,

i would rather have the knowledge that someone discharged a firearm and ended the damn problem then having anthony post a new thread
DAMN RACCOON BIT ONE OF MY FAMILY MEMBERS
while there may be laws saying this isnt okay there are plenty of laws that dont make sence,plenty that are money motivated , and lets not forget there are plenty of people with badges and guns that are worse than the people they "lock up" in a day

Im not trying to ish on the op, and I have made some semi ha ha remarks regarding paint ball guns, but like i said before you cant be pissed at a cheetah for being fast its ridiculas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

http://411.ca/search/?q=exterminators vancouver&st=business <<<< there is a link to all the exterminators in vancouver

Pest Control Services Vancouver | Pest and Wildlife Services <<<< there is where you can get info on getting traps

https://www.google.ca/search?q=diy+...sugexp=chrome,mod=19&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 <<< there is a link to how to videos to DIY a silencer for a .22 caliber

again anthony I have no issues with you at all, i get the raccoons are driving you nuts, christ your raccoon problem is driving me nuts 
there are your solutions you have no reason not to utilize one or more of these options.

http://www.urbanwildlife.ca/
http://www.spca.bc.ca/welfare/wildlife/urban-wildlife/
http://cfhs.ca/wild/urban_wildlife/
http://www.urbanwildlifecontrol.com/
4 very good , and concise places to research your problem aswell

again anthony, I wish you the best of luck with whichever route you take, but my friend I do fear that if you keep whacking at them someone is gonna get bit in the azz


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

While some laws do not make sense, they are laws for a reason. I definately do not want my neighbours running around with an illegal high powered air rifle silenced trying to kill racoons. Yes racoons are a pain in the ass but it is still illegal to deal with them that way. Stick to scaring them away, and yes rnning at them with a stick banging things around it works wonders without being 'cruel'

Another thing is despite the fact that cops unlikely will be lurking on this forum, people do file complaints. Especially when someone brags about illegal modifications to firearms and touts breaking the fire arms laws with it. Vpn or not, there is the classifieds to track people down. Oh and vpns dont need to be hacked, just require a seopena for your ip., then a seopena on your provider. Gun issues are sensitive right now on both us and canada, so dont be a fool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well said Rob! Besides that, a bad hit might lead to a wounded animal running around,,,, sometimes more dangerous. I don't really believe Anthony will be resorting to the use of firearms of any kind, given the neighborhood he lives in.and going by what he stated in post# 22. So it would probably be best to drop the discussion of the use of firearms as a solution here, please and thank you!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am closing the thread now. Thank you for your support.


----------

